
The Gmail bug that’s been stealing $187M a year from Expedia - towaway1138
https://thehftguy.com/2019/02/12/the-gmail-bug-thats-been-stealing-187m-a-year-from-expedia/
======
seeker61
It's only theft if the money winds up someplace else. Expedia's competitors
don't count.

"The first Googler who fixes it can genuinely claim to add billions of dollars
of value to the internet." If by "the internet," he means Expedia, then I
suppose I agree.

~~~
towaway1138
Yeah, "theft" is the wrong word to use, and this is basically Expedia's bag of
crap.

The larger story is correct, though. Companies leave a lot of money on the
table by not looking for basic problems with their websites, apps, and other
similar systems.

I regularly move away from (or never even start with) businesses that have
these sorts of problems. It could be that in all of these cases I'm a unicorn,
and no one else is having trouble, but I doubt it.

(I once thought of starting a consultancy that would simply examine websites
for issues like this. I realized quickly that businesses simply wouldn't pay
for such a service.)

